# 29g "Jagged Peaks"



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet hardscape, very dramatic! I really like your stand too, it looks fantastic. 

Looking forward to see some green in there


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome hardscape!

Looking forward to seeing how this tank progresses!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the rocks and the scape. Tanks like I that, I like to see, myself anyways, very little planting. Let those rocks and the hardscape be the tank.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

if you were going for dramatic, i think you hit the nail on the head. to preserve the effect, i would suggest using very low growing carpet plants such as HC, UG or lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae in the foreground and depending on your taste, DHG or some tall stemmed plants in the back.


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

The hardscape and the stand are top notch. I like the idea of having a single species of a low carpet plant - this tank has a lot of possibilities in what you can do. I would consider doing a moss wall in the background, not putting any tall plants, and having the low carpet plant in the open space of the tallest peak. Then in the back right corner put in a Crinum Calimistratum and its long flowing vines will eventually take over the top space. You would have only 3 plants and you don't hide the hardscape. 

Do you have any plans on putting a background on the tank or do you want to keep it so you can see the wall behind it?


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

I too like the rocks.

But the tallest one should not have the very tip cut off. I don't know if you want or can push it down but it will certainly look better if it is not going out of the "frame".

Since it's obvious that the beauty of the hardscape is in its heaviness it would make sense to plant the tank in such a way that this feeling is enhanced. Also as it is the tank already looks larger than it is. One way to keep these 2 impressions going on is to use small frilly plants mainly in the lower parts of the rocks and keep a lot of the rock surface visible.

This picture leaves you with the impression of a very heavy rock mass:









This picture also gives an idea of the use of small plants/big rock:









And of course - the fish should be small. By the way one VERY cool way to stock such a tank full of rocks is to use a bunch of gobies. They will constantly play and move in, out, and around the rocks seldom wandering to the glass. The whole thing will look like it is full of life centered around the rocks.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

That is awesome. Cannot wait to see it completed & stocked. Excellent idea with the rocks & perfect placement.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

can't wait to see it with some plants!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW! Great hardscape! It's fantastic, I really love it!! Those rocks are awesome. But I would agree with the comments above saying that I would adjust the main stone so that the tip isn't cut off. I think you should be able to create a stunning scape in here!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess I'm the odd one out, but I think having the tip of the tallest rock extending out of the "frame", adds to the feeling of immense height...I like it that way.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

tharsis said:


> Sweet hardscape, very dramatic! I really like your stand too, it looks fantastic.
> 
> Looking forward to see some green in there


thanks! it was ur tank originally that shot the idea for it into my head. not quite the same thing but it got my mind moving!



GeToChKn said:


> Love the rocks and the scape. Tanks like I that, I like to see, myself anyways, very little planting. Let those rocks and the hardscape be the tank.


that is my goal for this tank is to keep everything nice and low.



amphirion said:


> if you were going for dramatic, i think you hit the nail on the head. to preserve the effect, i would suggest using very low growing carpet plants such as HC, UG or lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae in the foreground and depending on your taste, DHG or some tall stemmed plants in the back.


i agree completely, im realy starting to lean towards UG in this tank for the forground. it seems like it flow the bestfor the immediate front. then ether recided back inspace with DHG or Blyxa depeding on a the high difference i want in different places. the more i see it the more i want to add some hydrocotle into the mix of things. even tho i have it everyone one of damn tanks haha!



yondertank said:


> The hardscape and the stand are top notch. I like the idea of having a single species of a low carpet plant - this tank has a lot of possibilities in what you can do. I would consider doing a moss wall in the background, not putting any tall plants, and having the low carpet plant in the open space of the tallest peak. Then in the back right corner put in a Crinum Calimistratum and its long flowing vines will eventually take over the top space. You would have only 3 plants and you don't hide the hardscape.
> 
> Do you have any plans on putting a background on the tank or do you want to keep it so you can see the wall behind it?


thanks the stand didnt take much pretty easy to construct kind of a industrial look to things. agree with the low plants, but never been a fan of moss walls my self, but thats just personal preference. but crinum c. is one of my fav plants but is realy hard to find, at least for me. but im trying to keep the plant selection small like you said.



niko said:


> I too like the rocks.
> 
> But the tallest one should not have the very tip cut off. I don't know if you want or can push it down but it will certainly look better if it is not going out of the "frame".
> 
> ...


These are such great ideas thanks! the largest rock is sadly touching the bottom of the tank. i tried to push it down as far as i could get it but it wouldnt budge anymore  i bothers me everytime i see it cut off witch isnt so bad when ur looking at it in person cause u cant really see the tops of some of them any how. but as for the benefit of the scape i want to try to give it a good wiggle again now with rejuvenated strength! the second picture is exactly the type of planting arangment i was thinking, slpoed towards the base of the rocks and kept nice and low but still flowing upward. thats why i love the combo of hydrocotle and DHG together they have flow to them in their hieght difference that transitions nicer then some other ground covers.

the gobby idea is also great. i have a plan for some of the stocking, my lfs just got some very nice blue tetras in. i was thinking a big school of them would contrast nicly with the dark rocks and light sand.



Michael T said:


> That is awesome. Cannot wait to see it completed & stocked. Excellent idea with the rocks & perfect placement.


thank you, to a lot of time into placing thos rocks! and man are they heavy haha



orchidman said:


> WOW! Great hardscape! It's fantastic, I really love it!! Those rocks are awesome. But I would agree with the comments above saying that I would adjust the main stone so that the tip isn't cut off. I think you should be able to create a stunning scape in here!!


thanks! totally going to work on that tomorrow if not it will be its big flaw :/ 



driftwoodhunter said:


> I guess I'm the odd one out, but I think having the tip of the tallest rock extending out of the "frame", adds to the feeling of immense height...I like it that way.


i agree with the imense hieght feeling u get form it protruding out of the tank. its slowly growing on me. but my mentality usually is it should not at all or all the way! something i picked up from my art program i attend at my college. little things like that tend to anoy me haha




everyone else who i didnt get to thank you for the kind words and appreciation! up dates will be in the near future with hopefully a planted tank haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

See if you can tilt it backwards a little bit. That might be just enough to give the top some room to breath!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> See if you can tilt it backwards a little bit. That might be just enough to give the top some room to breath!



that might just do the trick!


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

That is a sexy stand for a sexy tank.

Great hardscape. I wanna go find some better rocks now. But yeah, it's more than just getting good rocks, you knew how to place them.

Yeah, no moss wall. No way. 

I'm with driftwoodhunter on liking that tall rock jutting out, but I see your whole "all or nothing" vision. If you de-rimmed the tank (perhaps too late) then that rock that's getting his tip nipped would look a whole lot better. Not that it has too though, it's looking great!


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent scape with great stand. Would love to see the whole progress.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

tryank said:


> That is a sexy stand for a sexy tank.
> 
> Great hardscape. I wanna go find some better rocks now. But yeah, it's more than just getting good rocks, you knew how to place them.
> 
> ...


i was going to try to de-rim the tank but i didnt want to chance having a failure being a larger tank. but thank you!



Abhi said:


> Excellent scape with great stand. Would love to see the whole progress.


thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

marioman72 said:


> that might just do the trick!


Hopefully it does! And I think the angle would add to the dimension of it!!

I think I heard someone mention a moss wall, I would vote against it. I see lots of people with moss walls that always fail because they take too long, so the tank just ends up looking messy.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I'll jump on the band wagon of liking the hardscape. I think you did a great job on the stand and can't wait to see some plants in there.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

Part of what I love about this scape is the shadows. Do you find the rocks are limiting your light in any way ?


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

marioman72 said:


> thanks! it was ur tank originally that shot the idea for it into my head. not quite the same thing but it got my mind moving!


Nice! I do see some similarities...maybe that's why I liked it so much :icon_mrgr.

You took it that extra step though and I think the added height makes a HUGE difference.

I agree with others about keeping the planting simple. Don't overcrowd it with plants, and let the hardscape do the talking.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Love the scape too!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love how you did the rocks. So cool. :icon_bigg


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I'll jump on the band wagon of liking the hardscape. I think you did a great job on the stand and can't wait to see some plants in there.


thanks i cant wait to get it all done!



orchidman said:


> Hopefully it does! And I think the angle would add to the dimension of it!!
> 
> I think I heard someone mention a moss wall, I would vote against it. I see lots of people with moss walls that always fail because they take too long, so the tank just ends up looking messy.


yea most of them just crash. never realy been a fan of that style anways.



jonathan said:


> Part of what I love about this scape is the shadows. Do you find the rocks are limiting your light in any way ?


i tried to angle the rock ether back or perfectly strait up and down for this exact reason to benefit were light hits in the right places. As everyone knows most good foreground plants take a lot of light to really take off so i thought about this right off the bat luckily 



tharsis said:


> Nice! I do see some similarities...maybe that's why I liked it so much :icon_mrgr.
> 
> You took it that extra step though and I think the added height makes a HUGE difference.
> 
> I agree with others about keeping the planting simple. Don't overcrowd it with plants, and let the hardscape do the talking.


oh yea super simmple is the way to go for this scape.



Jedi_Pizza said:


> Love the scape too!





GreenBliss said:


> I love how you did the rocks. So cool. :icon_bigg


thanks guys!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you get a chance to try and lower that rock?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

so heres an update.

i adjusted that rock down a bit now its not poking out the top! and finaly got some plants in the tank. to start i added DHG in the majority of the tank with a few little bunches of hydrocotle siborthes here and there to fill in some open spots and get a little color transition between the grass. i feel hydrocotle spreads out really nice and gets some hight if u let it. you cant see a lot of if it but once it grows in it will be more then visible. then i added a few wrapped stones of fissdens to accent and divide the DHG from mid to foreground. im still planning on adding UG when i can to the foreground when ever some comes up again on the FS section. ether that or im going to have to go with HC witch i might do anyways. tho i have never tried UG in any of my tanks and want to take a go at it! seems like it takes off quickly from what ive read.

anyways all is well in the tank so far. going to do a water change tomorrow. been slacking on the start up process. i usually do a water change everyday for the first week. :/ have done a single one yet haha

but heres the pics notice the new HO light bulbs wooo, now its nice and bright. going to attach the hangers tomorrow to prop that fixture up!


_DSC6427 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6429 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6431 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6432 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6433 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6434 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6435 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice man!

I'm glad to see this tank back to life!

Must of took you forever to clean it! Haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

h4n said:


> Very nice man!
> 
> I'm glad to see this tank back to life!
> 
> ...


honestly it wasnt as bad as u thought, i just left the bottom caked on layer in the tank and scooped out what i could haha. other wise everything came out easy.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great!!!!! I am so glad you were able to lower that rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see it grow in! You might think about just leaving the front open sand, if it growths in nice and thick in the back, and there is that fissidens as a visual barrier, a white sandy foreground will look really nice! You also might think about straightening out that substrate, its a little distracting.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Looks great!!!!! I am so glad you were able to lower that rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see it grow in! You might think about just leaving the front open sand, if it growths in nice and thick in the back, and there is that fissidens as a visual barrier, a white sandy foreground will look really nice! You also might think about straightening out that substrate, its a little distracting.


yea i cant wait to see everything grow, thats always the worst part the waiting game. but yea the more i look at it the more i like just the white sand. cause the DHG will get around 6-7in if u let it. so i could be fine just how it is. but im def going to straiten out the sand when i do a water change today.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

marioman72 said:


> yea i cant wait to see everything grow, thats always the worst part the waiting game. but yea the more i look at it the more i like just the white sand. cause the DHG will get around 6-7in if u let it. so i could be fine just how it is. but im def going to straiten out the sand when i do a water change today.


I am a fan of sand beds, so my opinion may be biased, HAHA!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

got a few new things today in the mail! got my set of Pfertz and my new ehiem 2213 filter so no more noisy HOB filter that wasnt cycling the tank well. also moved out my blyxa from my 10g into this tank to add some texture difference and height to some of the areas of the tank should look nice once they fill out a little. also bumped up the co2 and light intensity a little bit to get some better growth



_DSC6454 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good man.
I would slide the intake over behind the big rock and make it disappear 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

h4n said:


> Looking good man.
> I would slide the intake over behind the big rock and make it disappear
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


:thumbsup: Even if the rock rests on the intake tube, it won't hurt it as long as the grill isn't blocked. The tank is looking awesome!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Your tank is looking great dude — very strong. And h4n's suggestion is solid.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

marioman72 said:


> got a few new things today in the mail! got my set of Pfertz and my new ehiem 2213 filter so no more noisy HOB filter that wasnt cycling the tank well. also moved out my blyxa from my 10g into this tank to add some texture difference and height to some of the areas of the tank should look nice once they fill out a little. also bumped up the co2 and light intensity a little bit to get some better growth
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC6454 by marioman72, on Flickr


Looks great!! I think it would look great with blyxa in the corners!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

h4n said:


> Looking good man.
> I would slide the intake over behind the big rock and make it disappear
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


thanks! yea i tried but the heater is back there to theres not much space im going to try to shimmy it back there but i just wanted to to get the thing running and in the tank today.



driftwoodhunter said:


> :thumbsup: Even if the rock rests on the intake tube, it won't hurt it as long as the grill isn't blocked. The tank is looking awesome!


thanks and yea thats probly what will end up happening haha



AnotherHobby said:


> Your tank is looking great dude — very strong. And h4n's suggestion is solid.


thanks man! yea def



orchidman said:


> Looks great!! I think it would look great with blyxa in the corners!


i tried it there and it looked a little off. im trying to keep any height centered around the big rock to keep the focus on the rock.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahh I see! Sound good! Maybe try something else there. Something so it doesn't attract attention, but it makes it not empty and distracting to the eyes


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Ahh I see! Sound good! Maybe try something else there. Something so it doesn't attract attention, but it makes it not empty and distracting to the eyes



well once the DHG takes off i should be set it will cover every inch of the tank if i let it haha


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

got a couple rummy's today! hopefully they stay alive while the tank cycles. 


_DSC6461 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6460 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Impressive rockwork


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I love how monolithic your scape feels! Looking really good.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

The rummies are gonna be a great addition! Hope they survive that cycle!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chrisinator said:


> Impressive rockwork


thanks!



JerSaint said:


> I love how monolithic your scape feels! Looking really good.


thank you, thats exactly what i was going for. an over the top rock hardscape!



orchidman said:


> The rummies are gonna be a great addition! Hope they survive that cycle!


yea def, i had two already from my 20g that i moved over then got a couple more so they wouldn't be lonely. im trying to decide of fish for this tank still. idk if i want to go with a bunch more of he rummys and do blue tetras or just keep this small school then go with a huge school of blue tetras. all i know for now is that i want some blue tetras in this tank. i have never kept them before and they have them at my lfs.


----------



## P015 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks very very cool! *going to go outside and search for cool rocks*


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

P015 said:


> Looks very very cool! *going to go outside and search for cool rocks*


thats the only way to do it! can get what ever you want and even better its free!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

i think im going to get a small school of glass cats for this tank, they are on the larger size of what i would like but stay on the uper part of the tank and look awsome!


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Ahhh, I see you managed to hide the intake, looks excellent.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Let me warn you about Blue Tetras - I just had to have them, too. I love them, they have a unique coloring and are real personalities - but they are nasty mean! If I were to do it all over again, I would keep them in a single species tank - and get plenty. Dozens! lol 

I only started with 12 - my first mistake. 5 were killed in the QT tank. (a 29g with plenty of cover). They pick each other off, focusing on the weakest of the shoal. When the QT period was over (one month) I put them in a 125g community tank. This tank has 10 BIG adult Buenos Aires tetras, 18 BIG adult Columbian Tetras (I'm talking 2-1/2", to almost 3" fish) and a small handful of Black Neons and Harlequin Rasboras. The remaining Blues picked on the runt Blue, killing it in a matter of days. That runt tried to hide in the opposite corner of the 6 foot long tank, and yet the other Blues would dash from the far opposite side to nip and drive it. Then the next smallest fish went a week later. They act as a pack, ganging up on one. If I didn't feel so sorry for the victim, it would be interesting to watch how they coordinate. Now I have 4 left. They are all the same size and seem equal. Individually, they take constant pot-shots at all the other fish, causing stress in the tank. You would think a 125g tank would be big enough for all - apparently not. They will make mad rushes across the full length of the tank, pop a random fish, then go back. They steal the food right out of the Columbian and Buenos Aires's mouths, and the Buenos Aires fish are not one to mess with, they are mighty assertive themselves. Just a FYI...


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Michael T said:


> Ahhh, I see you managed to hide the intake, looks excellent.


yess sir, i just shoved it behind the rock witch i found out was resting on the heater haha


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Let me warn you about Blue Tetras - I just had to have them, too. I love them, they have a unique coloring and are real personalities - but they are nasty mean! If I were to do it all over again, I would keep them in a single species tank - and get plenty. Dozens! lol
> 
> I only started with 12 - my first mistake. 5 were killed in the QT tank. (a 29g with plenty of cover). They pick each other off, focusing on the weakest of the shoal. When the QT period was over (one month) I put them in a 125g community tank. This tank has 10 BIG adult Buenos Aires tetras, 18 BIG adult Columbian Tetras (I'm talking 2-1/2", to almost 3" fish) and a small handful of Black Neons and Harlequin Rasboras. The remaining Blues picked on the runt Blue, killing it in a matter of days. That runt tried to hide in the opposite corner of the 6 foot long tank, and yet the other Blues would dash from the far opposite side to nip and drive it. Then the next smallest fish went a week later. They act as a pack, ganging up on one. If I didn't feel so sorry for the victim, it would be interesting to watch how they coordinate. Now I have 4 left. They are all the same size and seem equal. Individually, they take constant pot-shots at all the other fish, causing stress in the tank. You would think a 125g tank would be big enough for all - apparently not. They will make mad rushes across the full length of the tank, pop a random fish, then go back. They steal the food right out of the Columbian and Buenos Aires's mouths, and the Buenos Aires fish are not one to mess with, they are mighty assertive themselves. Just a FYI...



thats crazy! had no idea they were that meen, and i thought serpes were nippy. they dont seem like they are mipping each other in the lfs tank so idk maybe that might change in a comunity tank? now that i hear that kinda scares me to get them. i might just stick with the rummys or get a couple of the blue tetras to "test the waters" haha

the bigest reason i wanted them is as u said their unique color. they are def different from any others and could look realy nice with the large rocks.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Rummynose tetras are my favorite! So I vote for a large school of rummies! Although they aren't the most colorful with you can get. But I love them just the same. What about your glass cats, a large school of rummies, and a group of some bottom dwellers? Maybe a pair of rams?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love the look and personality of the Blue Tetras - but I'll never put them in a community tank again.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the look and personality of the Blue Tetras - but I'll never put them in a community tank again.


word, yea im probably not going to go with them now that i heard that haha. theres plenty of other fish that id like to try.



orchidman said:


> Rummynose tetras are my favorite! So I vote for a large school of rummies! Although they aren't the most colorful with you can get. But I love them just the same. What about your glass cats, a large school of rummies, and a group of some bottom dwellers? Maybe a pair of rams?


yea the rummys im def going to go with, its just a matter of how big of a big school they are my fav fish after all! but not at all hardy. i like the idea od a pair of rams to get some blue in there ive been wanting some realy bad to add to some tank they are just so $$$. im thinking a small school of copeland tetras for a shape difference. or glass blood fin tetras that ive been seeing all over the place lately, they school realy tight like the rummys and have the nice deep red spot color. with a couple glass cats kinda have a theme going with clear not to bright fish haha. the decisions the decisions


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice scape! Great how you filled up often unused space with your hardscape.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

So much better with the intake hidden!

the rummy nose definitely look good in there.

makes me want some now lol!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

wabisabi said:


> Nice scape! Great how you filled up often unused space with your hardscape.


thanks! that was my goal to use up the negative space often unused my most iwagumi scapes



h4n said:


> So much better with the intake hidden!
> 
> the rummy nose definitely look good in there.
> 
> makes me want some now lol!


rummy are great! my fav fish they are so lively. so i think im going to get a large school of rummys maybe around 12-15 then 10 glass blood fins, and possibly a couple glass cats maybe 4 or 5. has anyone had any problems with glass cats picking on plants?


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely love the rocks in this tank. Just stunning.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Wonderful! 
I know how hard it is to find a nice blue fish without busting your bank, then having it die in QT...it's a tough gamble! 
Good luck though glass cats look really unique!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

amajoh said:


> Absolutely love the rocks in this tank. Just stunning.


thanks you!



LyzzaRyzz said:


> Wonderful!
> I know how hard it is to find a nice blue fish without busting your bank, then having it die in QT...it's a tough gamble!
> Good luck though glass cats look really unique!



oh yea always a gamble when buying interesting fish. my rummys started to gasp for air tonight tho they wernt at the surface. so ether high ammonia or i gassed the fish. so i moved them to the 20g so they will survive until the tank is fully cycled. i guess it was a bad decision to a cycle with fish. i wanted try it i know some people have had success but rummys probably wernt the best fish to do this with haha. well we will find out if they survive in the morning! im hoping for the best.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Rummys are sensitive fish. 

I'd recommend a fishless cycle, even though it sucks having a tank with no fish in it. I've done both now, and I found fishless way easier to control the ammonia PPM. Plus if you have plants that are tolerant of it, you can crank the heat up and really speeds up the cycle. I think I cycled my tank at 84 degrees, which is 11 degrees warmer than I normally run it.

I mention the plants because that temp fried my x-mas moss, and when I looked it up after the fact it was pretty clear that it's not tolerant of higher temps. Everything else did great though.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

AnotherHobby said:


> Rummys are sensitive fish.
> 
> I'd recommend a fishless cycle, even though it sucks having a tank with no fish in it. I've done both now, and I found fishless way easier to control the ammonia PPM. Plus if you have plants that are tolerant of it, you can crank the heat up and really speeds up the cycle. I think I cycled my tank at 84 degrees, which is 11 degrees warmer than I normally run it.
> 
> I mention the plants because that temp fried my x-mas moss, and when I looked it up after the fact it was pretty clear that it's not tolerant of higher temps. Everything else did great though.


word, thats exactly what im going to do now, once the tank has been cycled ill add them back in but its way harder to keep everything stable with fish. def not going to try that again haha.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

so the tank has been cycled! and fish added, got a tun new little members of the fishy family! ill post pics and a detailed list of what i got tomorrow. spent around 100$ on fish lol, witch isnt hard to do haha and still have room for more for sure! might pic up some glass blood fin tetras to add to the mix.


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

That's really Awwwweesommmee...! Never saw a scape like this b4. But, I don't like the Black background. I liked the White (or ur wall..) background (the pics when u started the post), which gives a some what natural look, as if we were seeing the real mountains... Well, that's my personal opinion and I'm not gonna judge these Great works of the Genius people like u here as I'm a newbie, trying to learn things. Looking forward.....


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thamizhandaa... said:


> That's really Awwwweesommmee...! Never saw a scape like this b4. But, I don't like the Black background. I liked the White (or ur wall..) background (the pics when u started the post), which gives a some what natural look, as if we were seeing the real mountains... Well, that's my personal opinion and I'm not gonna judge these Great works of the Genius people like u here as I'm a newbie, trying to learn things. Looking forward.....



thanks! yea there is no background just depends on the time of day if u can it or not. its only black because its dark in the room haha


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok so heres an update. everything is finnaly starting to grow well, i think the DHG finally took root. i had to fight a major pH drop berfore i added the fish but now that was all settled i added the livestock yesterday.

Funa: 
5 glass cats
13 rummy nose tetras
5 coplani tetras
5 panda cories
6 otos
5 kuli loaches
1 jewel glass fish

im probly going to be adding in some more fish in the near future but for now this will do. i think i want a lager school of glass cats could look realy nice ether them or get some glass blood fin tetras to add to the bunch but i dont like adding to many different kinds of fish together i feel like ti get cluttered. 


_DSC6463 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6468 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6470 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6471 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome scape. Not gonna lie, but I'll probably copy it for a 20L I have ha.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I love how the rocks have the green on them.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

alipper said:


> Awesome scape. Not gonna lie, but I'll probably copy it for a 20L I have ha.


haha go for it! glad i could be some inspiration! cant wait to see something like this in a shorter tank.



Bluek24a4 said:


> I love how the rocks have the green on them.


thanks i think this is the first time i have liked algae growth on rocks haha gives it a natural touch.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great! The plants you send me got here just fine, thanks a lot!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Looks great! The plants you send me got here just fine, thanks a lot!


awsome! np happy to get rid of them


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

What beach or beaches did you go to? I go out a ton on my in-laws boat in RI. We launch the little Whaler from Barrington.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

What are Coplani Tetras? I can't find any info on them.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

alipper said:


> What beach or beaches did you go to? I go out a ton on my in-laws boat in RI. We launch the little Whaler from Barrington.


oh no way! thats awsome, i usually go to colt state park in bristol they have a lot of rocks on the shore over there. other wise ill got to newport to get some nice colored rocks!



Studman0143 said:


> What are Coplani Tetras? I can't find any info on them.


ive seen them in a couple stores and all have the same name but i can never find any info on them or anything. they must be called some other common name or just hard to find? idk ether way they are the little peachy orange colored guys with white tipped fins in the pictures.


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

How is the 2213 working for you? I have a 29g as well and I'm in the market for a canister. Props on the scape as well .


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> ive seen them in a couple stores and all have the same name but i can never find any info on them or anything. they must be called some other common name or just hard to find? idk ether way they are the little peachy orange colored guys with white tipped fins in the pictures.



Could you post a close up pic of them so we could I.D. them?

Outside of that, great scape.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

bennyjam said:


> How is the 2213 working for you? I have a 29g as well and I'm in the market for a canister. Props on the scape as well .


it works fantastic, its a nice flow. not to strong that it lakes everything go every were but enough to circulate co2 properly. def a great filter i would buy one again.



gt turbo said:


> Could you post a close up pic of them so we could I.D. them?
> 
> Outside of that, great scape.


thanks and here u go! 


_DSC6573 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6572 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Loved the look of your tank even before any plants were added. In my first planted tank I'm going to go out and find rocks as well, but will using them in a completely different way. I'd eventually like to convert my 29g to a planted tank though and when I do I may very well be coming back to this thread.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cute fish!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rush3737 said:


> Loved the look of your tank even before any plants were added. In my first planted tank I'm going to go out and find rocks as well, but will using them in a completely different way. I'd eventually like to convert my 29g to a planted tank though and when I do I may very well be coming back to this thread.


awsome! and thank you, i cant wait for the hair grass to get taller so i can trim it in a sloped bastion. now i wish i put the sand at a sharper slope so i woulnt have to trim it to get it how i want. oh well next time :/

but glad my tank could be some inspiration ! thanks



orchidman said:


> Cute fish!


haha thanks! not to sure what elese i should add i have a nich more room. not use to having such a big tank haha


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Really digging your tank man. I like the aggressive hardscape and the fish choices. How are the rummynose and glass cats working for you? Loved the look of the glass cats, but they're a bit shy eh?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

RobMc said:


> Really digging your tank man. I like the aggressive hardscape and the fish choices. How are the rummynose and glass cats working for you? Loved the look of the glass cats, but they're a bit shy eh?


they dont move around so much, they will venture out every offten from the shelter of the rock but thats rarely. they mostly just school at the base of some of the rock as i have shown in the pictures haha kinda a lazy fish but def nothing else like it out there. but the rummys def make up for the laziness they school hardcore and swim back and forth all day long haha im def think about getting a few more of them large school of rummys look epic! sadly found one dead today :/ but things happen sometimes they cant take the stress and die over time.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Update !


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

alipper said:


> Update !


wish i could right now haha but have no power for a while hopfully things dosnt die :/ no heat or anything sadly im praying my fish survive the night


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh no! I have many friends in Ct, so I know what you're dealing with - take care, stay well, and we will keep out fingers crossed for your tank!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Oh no! I have many friends in Ct, so I know what you're dealing with - take care, stay well, and we will keep out fingers crossed for your tank!


 not guna be having power until monay night at the least :/ sucks but gota deal with it brainstorming ideas of how to keep the tanks warm, even though one broke last night while all of this happend lol


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

How did it break? Hope your power comes on asap. Ours went out last night but came back a couple hours later. Got lucky.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

bennyjam said:


> How did it break? Hope your power comes on asap. Ours went out last night but came back a couple hours later. Got lucky.


heres my post in my other thread haha

_Well bad news for the 10g tank :/ every fish tank goers worst nightmare happened last night in my house. So here what went down. me and a friend of mine were trying to lift the tank a small amount to level it with some small pieces of paper. and as soon as it left the ground, his hand went strait through the side of the tank and all 10 gallons of the water went into my room and emptied into my walls and under the hardwood floor fml right?. but the worst thing of all due to the horrible blizzard we just got the power went out just as all this happened. literately the hand went threw the tank and it turned off. like the cracking glass was a switch or something :::::: so worst case scenario happened. im just glad my 29g didn't break lol.

well i salvaged what i could and was more worried about soaking up water then the fishes safety so i lost about half of the fish and not sure how many shrimp. but all of the plants were safe luckily i guess. once the power comes back on in a couple days we will see what happens. anybody have any ideas to keeping a tank warm with no power lol?? im so f#%$ed_


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

What a horrible set of coincidences. 

The only thing I can think of to generate heat with no power is FIRE thanks to all those survival shows. It's cold winter nights like this where I wish I had some sort of fireplace. 

No power loss here, just a heaping mountain of snow that I'm finding a hard time removing without the use of a well "maintained" snow thrower. It's turning into ice right now so I'll have to bring out the mattock to chisel it out tomorrow.

Oh, one actual idea in the future is HEAT packs, spare blankets & a cooler/thermos type ice chests to store everything in. 










Good luck.


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

Dear lord that's a hell or a thing to have go down right as you lose power. I would've cried. Haha.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> wish i could right now haha but have no power for a while hopfully things dosnt die :/ no heat or anything sadly im praying my fish survive the night


That really sucks. Good luck and hope everything turns ok.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Oh no! I have many friends in Ct, so I know what you're dealing with - take care, stay well, and we will keep out fingers crossed for your tank!


We've been good so far where I am in CT, 40 inches!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rocks and sand. Awesome combination.

And your tank, sir, is awesome.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

MSG said:


> What a horrible set of coincidences.
> 
> The only thing I can think of to generate heat with no power is FIRE thanks to all those survival shows. It's cold winter nights like this where I wish I had some sort of fireplace.
> 
> ...


thanks and yea i had my candles in the house going all day around my tanks to try and keep it as warm as posible 55 degrees in the room and the water was maintaining 65 ish maybe a little higher but tonight its guna plummet :/ 



bennyjam said:


> Dear lord that's a hell or a thing to have go down right as you lose power. I would've cried. Haha.


i almost felt like it hahaha, [censored][censored][censored][censored] went bad fast def a horible thing to happen



alipper said:


> That really sucks. Good luck and hope everything turns ok.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been good so far where I am in CT, 40 inches!



thats a lot of snow! we got maybe 28in here in rhode island but the power outages r what realy hurts haha sucks to suck!



oliver77 said:


> Rocks and sand. Awesome combination.
> 
> And your tank, sir, is awesome.


thank you! hofully everything dosnt die and i can have an update with in the next few days!




and to everyone from new england stay warm and stay safe!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow man!!

Sorry to here!!!!

I actually got about 36"+ of snow.

So power outages either!

Good luck man!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

well super bad news today :/ all of the fish died....every single fish in my house has died! so pissed off that there was nothing i could do. the amount of money and time spent keeping these guys alive all gone in a couple hours  only if i could have gotten my hands on a power source... but nothing i could have done but prep sooner next time. im hoping some of the shrimp in the tanks survived cause they usually can take really really cold climates and come back for short periods of time. but the good news is theirs power once again!!! witch is fantastic so its not 40 degrees in my house anymore wooo. but the best part is i have no moremoney to spend on fish because i just spent it all 2 weeks ago wo!!!! 

ill post a pictuee up of the massacre of 30 fish from this tank and 20 fish from my other tank :/ so everyone can see what that many fish dead looks like lol


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

That really sucks man. RIP fish. Glad to hear your power is back.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

bennyjam said:


> That really sucks man. RIP fish. Glad to hear your power is back.


yeaaaa so am i!!! heated the tanks back up today and my blushing tetras and all the shrimp are still alive! at least it wasnt a complete wipe out


----------



## rileynapalm (Feb 7, 2013)

I just now discovered this thread. I'm extremely sorry to hear about your series of events. Dang man... What a rough situation. =\

A few positive and encouraging words though. The tank looks phenomenal. Everyone is spot on when they tell you how gorgeous it is! Such a creative and monolithic set up. You're very good at what you do. And those odd tetras... Try looking up copeland tetras or Hyphessobrycon copelandi. See if that yields anything. You may be able to find them from an online retailer this way. Or check out this site real quick: http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/Aquariumfish/Hyphessobrycon_copelandi.html

Best wishes to you when you make your next attempt to get it stocked and thriving again! Don't give up!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

rileynapalm said:


> I just now discovered this thread. I'm extremely sorry to hear about your series of events. Dang man... What a rough situation. =\
> 
> A few positive and encouraging words though. The tank looks phenomenal. Everyone is spot on when they tell you how gorgeous it is! Such a creative and monolithic set up. You're very good at what you do. And those odd tetras... Try looking up copeland tetras or Hyphessobrycon copelandi. See if that yields anything. You may be able to find them from an online retailer this way. Or check out this site real quick: http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/Aquariumfish/Hyphessobrycon_copelandi.html
> 
> Best wishes to you when you make your next attempt to get it stocked and thriving again! Don't give up!



thanks a bunch! yea thats what i thought they were but nobody heard of them hahahah, well they r all dead now but my lfs still gets them alll the time. its is unfortunate what happens but hat just means a fresh start i guess and time to realy think about what to stock with. im honestly thinking about taking down my 20g and putting up a 40 breeder in its place rather then trying to get another 10g and such. conserve some space! haha trying to keep positive.

on a nother note removed all the little dead guys today and hopefully guna have some fun using them as realy expensive fish food in my LFS for some really big pacus!


----------



## rileynapalm (Feb 7, 2013)

marioman72 said:


> thanks a bunch! yea thats what i thought they were but nobody heard of them hahahah, well they r all dead now but my lfs still gets them alll the time. its is unfortunate what happens but hat just means a fresh start i guess and time to realy think about what to stock with. im honestly thinking about taking down my 20g and putting up a 40 breeder in its place rather then trying to get another 10g and such. conserve some space! haha trying to keep positive.
> 
> on a nother note removed all the little dead guys today and hopefully guna have some fun using them as realy expensive fish food in my LFS for some really big pacus!



They are definitely attractive little tetras. I'd like to get them in my store, but I've never seen them available. If you don't mind me asking, what do they run price wise?

At least you're keeping your head up and not getting discouraged. I second your idea of doing the 40 breeder! The space they offer is awesome! If you choose to do that, let us know!


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. Your scape looks awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

rileynapalm said:


> They are definitely attractive little tetras. I'd like to get them in my store, but I've never seen them available. If you don't mind me asking, what do they run price wise?
> 
> At least you're keeping your head up and not getting discouraged. I second your idea of doing the 40 breeder! The space they offer is awesome! If you choose to do that, let us know!


they usualy charge 3.99, and yea got a new 12in cube today so we will see what happens with the breeder



OKnights112 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Your scape looks awesome. Keep it up.


thanks! will do hahha


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

finaly was able to post up an update! here ya go


_DSC6763 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6754 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey you got fish!

you taking down the 20 and using 40b or what? haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking great!!!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

h4n said:


> Hey you got fish!
> 
> you taking down the 20 and using 40b or what? haha


haha yp blushing tetras! and probly not i realized i dont have the space for that big of a tank



orchidman said:


> Looking great!!!


thanks!!roud:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Did you buy more fish or had those thru the storm?

Good lol I'll buy it from you in a couple weeks 

I need to more to fill my shelves lol

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

h4n said:


> Did you buy more fish or had those thru the storm?
> 
> Good lol I'll buy it from you in a couple weeks
> 
> ...


yea they somehow lasted through the storm they thawed out like it never even happend. and sweet i could def use some money haha


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

heres an update!

got a bunch of new little fellas, well and not so little fellas hahah

trying my hand at breeding with a two different species hopefully more in the future. i got a pair of nice angels, i have never had kept these fish before because of their size and now that i have a large enough tank tot keep them im trying them out to see what they are like! and hopefully will have babies in the future. also i picked up two pairs of Kribs what i think to be 2 pairs at least not entirely positive on how to sex them when they are not full grown and the females dont have the bright belly's :/ hopefully i got it right haha. other then that got a nice sized school of blue tetras that i had been wanting to get. the LFs said they wont be carrying them for a while so i scooped them up while i could! all great looking fish, i wish i could afford a couple more angels but they are very expensive to buy big haha 

other wise the plants are as healthy as ever and could use a nice trim to get things propagating. i put a couple stem plants in the background, ludwigia repens and myrophillium might look good might not? not sure yet but really need to move some trimmings out of the 20g so i put them their for a "stem plant test" so to speak see if something tall would work with the scape. i was thinking about some giant hairgrass or something along those lines to add across the background still not quite sure. but the tanks coming along nicely 

heres the pics of the new fishies!


_DSC6829 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6826 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6824 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6823 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6821 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6816 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6815 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6814 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6809 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

That angels really compliment the tank! It looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats on getting it more fish in the tank. Looks good.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

First let me say your tank looks awesome - the way the algae has covered the rocks is very, very beautiful! I made faux rock 3D backgrounds on two 29g tanks, but I colored the backgrounds fairly light/cream/quartz color, to match the real rocks I was also using. I love how the algae covered that, too, but I'm not happy with the light color. My next backgrounds are going to be a dark slate color and seeing how your real rocks look, I know it's what I want for sure.

My concern is the stocking of your tank - it's a 29, right? I have to wonder if two full grown angels aren't too big for that? Let alone living with all the other fish in the tank. (good luck with those Blue tetras - I hope they work better for you than they are for me! How many did you get?) I've never kept angels before, but I thought they needed more space - both tank length but especially tank height...


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks really good with the plants filling in!
however i think the angels make the tank seem smaller,throwing the sense of scale.
but if you wanna breed em, goodluck!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> That angels really compliment the tank! It looks great!!!!!!!


thanks!



OKnights112 said:


> Congrats on getting it more fish in the tank. Looks good.


thanks def happy to get some life again hahah



driftwoodhunter said:


> First let me say your tank looks awesome - the way the algae has covered the rocks is very, very beautiful! I made faux rock 3D backgrounds on two 29g tanks, but I colored the backgrounds fairly light/cream/quartz color, to match the real rocks I was also using. I love how the algae covered that, too, but I'm not happy with the light color. My next backgrounds are going to be a dark slate color and seeing how your real rocks look, I know it's what I want for sure.
> 
> My concern is the stocking of your tank - it's a 29, right? I have to wonder if two full grown angels aren't too big for that? Let alone living with all the other fish in the tank. (good luck with those Blue tetras - I hope they work better for you than they are for me! How many did you get?) I've never kept angels before, but I thought they needed more space - both tank length but especially tank height...


yea im hoping the blue tetras r good, they have plenty of space to swim around and the angels kind of keep them in check haha. but im only keeping the pair in the tank and theirs plenty of space to swim with. im hoping they will protect the fry against the wrath of the blue tetras, now im wishing i put them in the 20g instead. but i got 10 blue tetras what they had left at the store. 



plecostomouse said:


> looks really good with the plants filling in!
> however i think the angels make the tank seem smaller,throwing the sense of scale.
> but if you wanna breed em, goodluck!


yea i was really uncertain about getting them at first but i know how easily they breed and the lfs is always looking for small angels. so i got them. they look bigger in the pictures then they do in life they sit behind the big rock a lot and just chill i assume thats were they would breed if they r going to soon, nice enclosed flat surface.




if i can, i think im going to try to switch the rummynoses from my 20g with the blue tetras in this tank they would fit a little better now that im seeing them in the tanks and colored up, the blues are a bit nippy sometimes and better on their own. the rummy noses go very well with the angels too.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

As much as I whine about my Blue tetras (and really, I only have two left!) they are quite beautiful - your pics perfectly captured their beauty. Great pics, btw. The colors are both subtle and vivid at the same time, depending on how they move & turn into/out of the light.

Later I will get another larger school of them in a species-only tank. Interestingly, the two I have left are a male and a female. She's calm and a good community fish, he's a territorial bully. They never go anywhere near each other - she stays with the group of Columbian tetras and Buenos Aires tetras, he stays off on his own (sadly he thinks the center of a 6 ft. tank is his - he's always "directing" traffic). He picks on the Columbian tetras but won't go near the Buenos Aires - they just stare him down as if saying "I dare ya!" lol Mine are very assertive eaters - even stealing the food out of the bigger fish's mouths - so I imagine they will make a fast snack out of any eggs in the tank - stressing your Angels to the max.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> As much as I whine about my Blue tetras (and really, I only have two left!) they are quite beautiful - your pics perfectly captured their beauty. Great pics, btw. The colors are both subtle and vivid at the same time, depending on how they move & turn into/out of the light.
> 
> Later I will get another larger school of them in a species-only tank. Interestingly, the two I have left are a male and a female. She's calm and a good community fish, he's a territorial bully. They never go anywhere near each other - she stays with the group of Columbian tetras and Buenos Aires tetras, he stays off on his own (sadly he thinks the center of a 6 ft. tank is his - he's always "directing" traffic). He picks on the Columbian tetras but won't go near the Buenos Aires - they just stare him down as if saying "I dare ya!" lol Mine are very assertive eaters - even stealing the food out of the bigger fish's mouths - so I imagine they will make a fast snack out of any eggs in the tank - stressing your Angels to the max.


yea they wont even dare to do anything with the angels. i saw one go and nip the tail of the big guy. and he flipped out and attacked the one that did. the big guy almost cleared the water hahaha.


but anyways i just tansphered the school to my 20g were theres only a school of rummys and a cherry and PFR shrimp colony. they suit that tank muchhh better. i want some rummys in this tank very badly i might try and take them out of the 20 but its near impossible took me an hour to get 5 last time i tried in my old school


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Love the tank marioman. 

My next tank, if any, will be a mountain range scape if I can find the right rocks. Did you have any trouble getting some of them to stand on end like that? I have come to think I'd have to grind some flats or something to keep things vertical...


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Tank seems a little small for the angels and all the kribs. That's just my opinion. Great progress though.

P.S. buy a generator, I picked 1 up last night. $300 woot woot.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Love the tank marioman.
> 
> My next tank, if any, will be a mountain range scape if I can find the right rocks. Did you have any trouble getting some of them to stand on end like that? I have come to think I'd have to grind some flats or something to keep things vertical...


thanks! as long as you have enough substrate u will be fine i have about 3-4in of play sand in the bottom with does the job, just gota wiggle them in realy good and the wieght of the rocks does the rest!



alipper said:


> Tank seems a little small for the angels and all the kribs. That's just my opinion. Great progress though.
> 
> P.S. buy a generator, I picked 1 up last night. $300 woot woot.


all the kribs rnt going to be staying and they r still small only 2in ones around 3 but once they pair up im going to take out the rest!

and yea i def need to pick one up! it would save me in the long run haha. we r looking into getting a nice size one to power the house or major necessities def worth the money.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

I picked up a 5000 watt last night, more than enough for my 1250 sq foot house.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

alipper said:


> I picked up a 5000 watt last night, more than enough for my 1250 sq foot house.


thats awsome i was looking at 7000w


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

I love angel fish, but IMHO, adding them in this tank make the "mountain peaks" look
small and less majestic. IMHO, i think this tank will look better with just small fish/community.

Nonetheless, you have done a good job with the tank.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

that monumental rockscape looks good and is quite an inspiration! Really like the way the plants at the base of the rocks fill in the gaps. (my own meager attempts at aquascaping do not even come close...)

(IMO the angels are a bit too big for your composition...though they are lovely fish..wish you the best of success with breeding them) 

Very sad to hear about the losses due to the power outages caused by the nor'easter.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

This scape is really different, I like it a lot. Great job on it!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I really like the hardscape of this tank with the peaks. You do a nice job with fill in the plants in the open areas. Nice job!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

oliver77 said:


> I love angel fish, but IMHO, adding them in this tank make the "mountain peaks" look
> small and less majestic. IMHO, i think this tank will look better with just small fish/community.
> 
> Nonetheless, you have done a good job with the tank.


thanks! yea i agree they make everything a lot smaller but in hope of breeding this is my largest tank haha i would love to set up another tank for just these guys but i have no more room in my fish room hahah.



Saxtonhill said:


> that monumental rockscape looks good and is quite an inspiration! Really like the way the plants at the base of the rocks fill in the gaps. (my own meager attempts at aquascaping do not even come close...)
> 
> (IMO the angels are a bit too big for your composition...though they are lovely fish..wish you the best of success with breeding them)
> 
> Very sad to hear about the losses due to the power outages caused by the nor'easter.


yea it sucks but im over it now. glad it could be of inspiration! maybe in the future ill have another tank to take these guys out and have thier own space haha. but if they dont breed with in the next few months they r getting booted for more rummys hahah



FishFarmer said:


> This scape is really different, I like it a lot. Great job on it!


thanks! im trying to make this the best one i have done!



GMYukonon24s said:


> I really like the hardscape of this tank with the peaks. You do a nice job with fill in the plants in the open areas. Nice job!


flow is a big part in this tank and getting the upwards feel is very important.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

New quick update!

got tooka couple pics yesterday before i got rid of my angel fish. i traded them in to the LFS after getting sick of them :/ as everyone said they r just to big. they never paired so i figured i got to males or something of the sort. ether way they r gone now for something more interesting soon to come. not sure what that is quite yet but we will see on monday!

my kribs have formed a fantastic pair! i called them the married couple of the tank because of their personality haha. they have made their own cave and they live together in this little dwelling while the females pregnant defending and clean it constantly. quite cool to see

other wise the plants and everything are doing fantastic. i took out all of the DHG because it was getting to messy and now have only blyxa with a few things of hyrdocotyle here and there. the stem plant in the back is just their for now until i can find a place for it somewhere in one of my tanks. had no were to put it except in that back corner

well anyways tuns of pictures time!


_DSC7040 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC7043 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC7046 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC7048 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC7054 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC7053 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## sdaugherty (Feb 13, 2013)

Those rocks are fantastic!


----------



## SwimmingDragon (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome, great job. A real inspiration for future tanks.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like how your tank turned out. It's a very nice break from all the typical iwagumi-style rock layouts, and very dramatic! I hope you don't add much more plant mass than what you have because I think the balance is just perfect.

Good work!


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

great scape. very original going all the way to the top with that rock peak. Love the krib as well.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

nice scape! my favorite part about it is the depth you created with the blyxa on right side. very nice and very inspirational!!!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

toksyn said:


> I really like how your tank turned out. It's a very nice break from all the typical iwagumi-style rock layouts, and very dramatic! I hope you don't add much more plant mass than what you have because I think the balance is just perfect.
> 
> Good work!


thank you! yea there isnt going to be anymore plants in this tank just reg maintenance and trimming!



keep_on_keepin_on said:


> great scape. very original going all the way to the top with that rock peak. Love the krib as well.


thanks i was going for a dramatic hardscape and i think got it on point with this scape



wakewalking said:


> nice scape! my favorite part about it is the depth you created with the blyxa on right side. very nice and very inspirational!!!


the depth in the end came out fantastic. the varying rock sizes also add to this effect in combo with the blyxa.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

well i havnt posted on this thread in a lont while and i finaly felt it was time to make an update! the tank has about seen its way through and is ready to make a new scape! this was def a cool scape while it lasted and will def have to try something similar to this in the future but for now i have a plan for a super drastic change going from all rock to all wood! with in the next week or so ill make the change but for now an update on what the tanks looking like now a days.


_DSC8412 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC8428 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC8429 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC8418 by marioman72, on Flickr

i have a big plan for the next scape on this tank and my 20g will have a change after this one as well! cant wait to see how it comes out after i plan it all out!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice to see the tank is doing good man!

cant wait to see whats next for it!


----------

